# GNOME installation on FreeBSD 10.0



## venuc (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I have installed FreeBSD 10.0 on my machine and trying to install GNOME on it. I do not have an internet connection but I do have the DVD.

What I have done till now:

1. Installed pkg by taking the "tbz" file from http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/.

2. Mounted the DVD.

3. Using the command `pkg install <gnome-version.tbz>` installed GNOME (I was shown a  congratulation message saying that GNOME was installed) from the freebsd:10:x86:64/packages/All/x11 directory.

4. In the same way I have also installed GCC and XOrg.

5. Appended the below lines to /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
    dbus_enable="YES"
    gnome_enable="YES"
    avahi_daemon_enable="YES"
    avahi_dnsconfd_enable="YES"
    gdm_enable="YES"
```

6. Rebooted the machine.

Now, when I type `gdm` (or `gcc`) I get a "command not found" error. However `startx` seems to work fine. Please let me know what I am missing.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 27, 2015)

The command is not gcc, but `gcc48` or `gcc49` or what version ever.


----------



## venuc (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks talsamon, gcc works fine now.
GNOME is also running after I reinstalled FreeBSD. Somehow the screen brightness gets set to full everytime I restart, but that's another story.

Resolved.


----------

